# My town - Orba



## Rabbitcat (Aug 31, 2014)

I thought maybe we should post a little about our adopted place in Spain giving background history etc.and why we chose there

I opted for the beautiful little town of Orba. It's a small inland typical Spanish town immaculately kept friendly and has all our needs.

Now you are probably wondering why out of all of Spain did this Irishman chose this place. Well it actually has many connections with Ireland throughout its history

Going right back to 1642 an Irish hunter Mick O Hunter-was stalking his prey in the area. He was after boar and when he caught the biggest one he had ever seen he decided to settle in that area. In honour of the animal he had caught he decided to name the town after it. 

Sadly he was both Irish and dyslexic and so we have our town name today.

The town struggled to get by until in 1735 an Irish inventor arrived. He set up a business making post boxes. Sadly as we all know now a postal system can only operate if the boxes are red/green ( England/Ireland) and due to lack of forethought he opted for yellow and went bust soon after. There is one kept to this day in the village placa as a monument to his attempts.


In 1806 in a further effort to bring employment an Irish builder Senor O Reilly attempted to bring work to our town by building the regions largest lighthouse. Unfortunately work on it stopped 2 years later when it was pointed out our town is 12 miles inland

Things improved over the years until the Great economic Depression of the 20s and then Wall Street crash spread across the globe. In an effort for our town to throw our villages creditors of our tracks the then village elder, my great great Irish uncle Senor Mc Killykudfy temporarily changed the towns name! Unfortunately he chose " New York" - which only made things worse.

The 30s/40s brought the war and after it ended my great grandfather Senor O Noe, was appointed mayor. In remembrance of the awful attack on Pearl Harbour he decreed that in retaliation our town would never forgive the Chinese and banned their restaurants from the village.

In the 60s our towns economy boomed . The world famous Orbaaqua was invented in our village. It was powdered water which could be sent to countries with droughts. It was a fine powder in sachets which when added to a pint of water made almost a pint of water. We also opened the regions biggest Meerkat farm. The animals were bred both for their droppings- which are dried, mixed with sawdust and then dumped, and their unparalleled ability to sell car insurance.

And so our town prospered right up to modern times. In recent years we got a supermarket. It's called Masymas- which for those of you who don't speak Spanish translates roughly as " as you don't have a Mercadona yet we can charge you double!!!"

Ours is the best town in Spain and I am proud to have bought there and of the contribution my fellow countrymen have made to its development over the years.


----------



## jimenato (Nov 21, 2009)

Did you make some of that up?


----------



## Rabbitcat (Aug 31, 2014)

Certainly not!
When did you ever hear of an Irishman making up stories!!!


----------



## mono (Jan 22, 2016)

I believe every word


----------



## mono (Jan 22, 2016)

What is Orba like and where exactly is it?


----------



## Rabbitcat (Aug 31, 2014)

We are about 20 min drive from Denia. Great town


----------

